# What procedures to get a AUS drivers license for US citizen?



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

I just arrived in AUS last Monday and need to buy a car for work. I'm 36 and have a US drivers license but no international drivers license. The state I'm living in is Victoria. Is it a straight transfer over from US to AUS or do i have to take a road course? Oh, bTW....I also just put a deposit down on a car from a private seller so I need to be able to register the car in my name.

Also, where is the best and cheapest place to get insurance?


----------

